# What to keep with my 2 month old Jewel cichlid



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm a new world cichlid guy, but saw a 1 cm (!/2 inch) jewel cichlid at my LFS for $2.99 (Canadian dollars) and figured I could just throw it in with my new world cichlids and everything would be okay. That lasted only about 2-3 weeks because the Jewel ate and ate and grew faster than any fish I have ever kept. After 8 weeks it was about 2 inches long and it pushed around my smaller new world cichlids so I separated it and now have it in a 20 long by itself. I was wondering what else I could put with it. I welcome any and all suggestions including more jewels (although I'm going to wait a full year before I get a larger tank) or taking it back to the LFS, or corys or other Africans or whatever experienced Jewel keepers suggest. It's a great fish and it's full of energy but it's only a 20 long and it's going to grow a lot in a year. The 20 long isn't planted although there are lots of caves and rocks with a sand substrate. Any help would be great.


----------



## slava2929 (Dec 24, 2017)

Resolved this issue by putting the Jewel in my 40 breeder (big footprint) with a female convict and moved my little rainbow cichlid into the 20 long for now. The convict and the Jewel have had no major problems b/c the convict is bigger and doesn't take any ****, even from a jewel.


----------

